# Group B Neonatal Sepis Code?



## elizabeth24 (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone have an ICD code for "Group B, neonatal sepsis?"  
All I have found is the newborn sepsis, but it wants a secondary code to identify the organism, which I don't have.  There were no lab tests done to confirm the presence of any organism; the only other dx I have is the "Group B" but I don't know if that is a streptococcal or what. 
Thanks.


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Apr 14, 2009)

I would code it as 771.81 and 041.02.

When my son got Group B at birth, it was coded as 038, but it specifically says that it excludes newborn sepsis in the ICD-9 book, so I guess the hospital coded it wrong...


----------



## elizabeth24 (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you assuming the Group B is the strep form that newborns contract from their mothers?  The documentation does NOT specify what the Group B is. I assumed the same thing, but I don't like to assume anything. THanks.


----------



## Radcoder1313 (Apr 17, 2009)

You're right, I did assume which was incorrect based on my comments and I apologize.  None-the-less, 771.81 is newborn sepsis, that would be gathered by your documentation of neonatal, and 041.02 only indicates that it was caused by Group B strep.  Neither of these would indicate where the infection was contracted.


----------

